# Portland, OR



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

hows the condition these days? i know they haven't gotten any new snow in a while but mt hood's season has been known to last throughout summer. whats the best mtn to go snowboarding around the portland/mt hood area? i'll been out there first weekend of may, so basically in about 2 weeks.

also, anyone know what road conditions are like? would i be okay doing the mtn driving with just a crappy 2wd rental on street tires, especially it seems like its spring conditions now.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

MEinSoCal said:


> hows the condition these days? i know they haven't gotten any new snow in a while but mt hood's season has been known to last throughout summer.


A week ago today was a full on powder day and it had been snowing the 3 days prior, so if one week is "awhile" you are correct. Last week was great corn with a 150" base. Chance of snow Wed-Sun this week. 



> whats the best mtn to go snowboarding around the portland/mt hood area?.


I think your only choices will be Timberline or Meadows.



> anyone know what road conditions are like? would i be okay doing the mtn driving with just a crappy 2wd rental on street tires, especially it seems like its spring conditions now.


Road conditions are mostly bare this time of year but there is always the chance of snow at pass level until June.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for your input, i really appreciate it. thats awesome new snow is still coming down! so which resort would you recommend this time of the year, meadows or timberline?

i guess i'll try to pick an awd rental vehicle if i can.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

MEinSoCal said:


> thanks for your input, i really appreciate it. thats awesome new snow is still coming down! so which resort would you recommend this time of the year, meadows or timberline?
> 
> i guess i'll try to pick an awd rental vehicle if i can.


Didn't mean to scare you about the car. Odds are very high you will be fine with a front wheel drive. Can you wait until a couple days before you arrive to rent/

That's the last weekend of the season for Meadows. If it's sunny it should be a party atmosphere. I'd suggest trying a day at meadows and one at timberline to get a more complete Mt Hood experience. They both have strong points.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You should be ok with a FWD, you may need chains if it starts snowing while your here though and your going to T-Line you might have difficulty getting up that hill.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

*mt. hood conditions*

how is mt. hood during June? i plan on coming up and spending a week up there. And i know that Timberline is open almost year round. Will they be open mid-late June?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Still getting snow at Timberline. Meadows should have stayed open later


----------



## LAKA1ORD1E (May 5, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> Still getting snow at Timberline. Meadows should have stayed open later


i second this. it's a real shame they did they should've done the may challenge again


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

KookaSaurus said:


> Will they be open mid-late June?


When in the last 20 years have they not been?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

KookaSaurus said:


> how is mt. hood during June? i plan on coming up and spending a week up there. And i know that Timberline is open almost year round. Will they be open mid-late June?


11 inches of fresh snow in the last few days. There was a LOT of fluffy powder there today. It felt like February. Loved it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

i'm so pissed. of all the weekends i chose to go, i had to pick the time when it rained a lot. so i didn't even get a chance to ride, not even 1 day!!! what a waste, but i did get lots of good drinking time in. PDX has some cool beers & breweries. well, i do want to go back again another time.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You didn't ride in the rain? It sucks to get a little wet, but any day boarding in the rain is better than a day when you're not boarding.

This weekend is supposed to be perfect. I might actually consider going on a weekend for once. Haven't decided yet. May just hit the place on Friday instead.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> 11 inches of fresh snow in the last few days. There was a LOT of fluffy powder there today. It felt like February. Loved it.


Man you suck, we gotta get together and go up..i should say i need to bum a ride off you and go up! Ill pitch in 4 gas!

Im dyin to get another day or two in


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Man you suck, we gotta get together and go up..i should say i need to bum a ride off you and go up! Ill pitch in 4 gas!
> 
> Im dyin to get another day or two in


I can get my wife to drive the Z to work any day. I work for myself so I can go any day. My pass is still good until the 25th, too. Just let me know when you are free to go and we can set something up. I'd love to hook up with a group of people on here, but we always go at different times.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

What creates the slushy slow snow? After it heats up then gets cold again?

If im gonna do this I gotta plan it out so its not a crappy day... between school, work, and moving at the end this month...juggling at its finest!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's the moisture in the snow that makes it sticky. When you get cold, wet snow you end up with snow that clumps and sticks. If the snow is warm enough, it is just wet slush and won't stick. Obviously, the best stuff is the upper 20's powder. Too cold and you get ice crystals.

My favorite conditions are ~30 degrees and dry. You get nice fluffy powder in that area.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well if you can give me a day or two notice when your going up again through PM's or something i'd love to go up with ya...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I might be heading up tomorrow with the wife. But I would consider going again early next week depending on the weather. I'll let you know.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> 11 inches of fresh snow in the last few days. There was a LOT of fluffy powder there today. It felt like February. Loved it.


holy crackers! that is awesome. im so stoked to go ride in June. Being in Southern California sucks. I cant wait for Oregon....

oh, do you know how much tickets are at Timberline in June? they dont have the summer website up yet. Also, How does their ticket system work?

Like at my mountain, Mt. High, we have and 8-hour ticket and a 4-hour ticket.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

*sick*

will the snow be good? how hot will it be? how will snow coverage be? are there any camps close to Timberline, like near government camp,? i know im asking alot of questions, but its a big trip and i know nothing about Hood. thanks for all the help


oh, snowolf, i sent you a PM about my trip. i know Boarderholic(Jess) and she referred me to you.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You mean camping locations? Not sure about that but theres plenty of places to stay, the closest would probably be at Government camp theres Hostel rooms you can rent for dirt cheap like 20 bucks a night...

As for snow conditions and weather, thats impossible to guess...Oregon has pretty volatile weather. We can have a week of rain in the summer, or a week of 100 degree weather...
I have not yet skied Timberline in summer, but this guy has and i assume this is a pretty good representation..note that this is in August so late summer when theres probably the least amount of snow.
YouTube - Timberline _ Palmer Snow Field in Summer 

Good part starts around 3:20..note that it takes him about 3 minutes to do the run at a good speed..so its a pretty decent run.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> You didn't ride in the rain? It sucks to get a little wet, but any day boarding in the rain is better than a day when you're not boarding.


Exactly. Just wear trash bags haha


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

wow, thank you guys for all the info. To hear that there will be snow in June is very uplifting. haha. yeah, we'll figure out places to stay and whatnot. Im thinking a camp, just because i only have around $800 to spend. And i dont want to add hotel or motel costs on top of the costs for food, gas, and lift tickets. Im thinking camping will have to work. We'll be up there for most likely a week. Im so stoked and am literally dying in this 90* weather. Cant wait to snowboard for the last time before next season.


----------

